# Am I making this harder on myself



## Sandrel (Aug 8, 2011)

I am making head bands.. cast on 14 and work a cable pattern to end. I am sewing this together and using the mattress st. Is there a better way ? U-tube shows it connecting two sides together on a side seam but not on two bound off edges. You guys are wonderful !! THANKS
Sandra


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Being somewhat allergic to _sewing_, I'd opt to begin with a provisional cast-on and end with a three-needle bind-off. No sew! 
OK, it _would_ look prettier grafted (i.e. Kitchener stitch), but I don't think I'd bother, not even for only 14 stitches.


----------



## katemjohnson49 (Sep 28, 2013)

I agree with Jessica-Jean. And when you do the three-needle bind off, you get to decide whether you want the rib to be on the outside or the inside of the headband. The three-needle bind off will provide a bit more structure than you'd get from grafting...probably a good thing.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

A KP member showed me how she made a headband with a ponytail rubber band at the ends. We get together once a month with a knitting group. I just finish one but sent it out as a gift. Otherwise I would show you. 

I finish off both ends with a regular bind off and worked in the ends. Then I crochet around the ends with this band. It worked perfect because it had a little stretch to it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

grandmann said:


> A KP member showed me how she made a headband with a ponytail rubber band at the ends. We get together once a month with a knitting group. I just finish one but sent it out as a gift. Otherwise I would show you.
> 
> I finish off both ends with a regular bind off and worked in the ends. Then I crochet around the ends with this band. It worked perfect because it had a little stretch to it.


That sounds like a good idea!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I would also agree with JJ and the three needle bind off. I also like the idea of sewing the elastic hair band to give the headband some stretch AND hold better.

Knitted headbands stretch (nature of knitted stitches) leaving a loose, floppy headband after half the day or one wearing.... That is why I don't bother knitting headbands.

I love the idea of knitting them an inch or two shorter and using an elastic hair band to bridge the gap... Providing a better holding headband! Clever!!


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Being somewhat allergic to _sewing_, I'd opt to begin with a provisional cast-on and end with a three-needle bind-off. No sew!
> OK, it _would_ look prettier grafted (i.e. Kitchener stitch), but I don't think I'd bother, not even for only 14 stitches.


Exactly what I was thinking :thumbup:


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

love the elastic section in the headband, especially for gifts when you can't measure exactly.... thanks, grandmann


----------



## yellowrose741 (Mar 3, 2011)

OK, I am dense AND I don't crochet. A ponytail band is a circle so I don't understand how you don't have an end of the rubber band you have to work in. It must be a crochet "thing". The idea 
sounds great though.

a


grandmann said:


> A KP member showed me how she made a headband with a ponytail rubber band at the ends. We get together once a month with a knitting group. I just finish one but sent it out as a gift. Otherwise I would show you.
> 
> I finish off both ends with a regular bind off and worked in the ends. Then I crochet around the ends with this band. It worked perfect because it had a little stretch to it.


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

Can someone show how to use the band at the base of the item? I don't understand how you would connect it to the headband, but know that this would be much easier than trying to make a headband to fit.
Plus, I wondered about the headband stretching out after wearing for while.
Any help or points in the right direction to some instructions on using a band at the ends.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jdh said:


> Can someone show how to use the band at the base of the item? I don't understand how you would connect it to the headband, but know that this would be much easier than trying to make a headband to fit.
> Plus, I wondered about the headband stretching out after wearing for while.
> Any help or points in the right direction to some instructions on using a band at the ends.


Crochet isn't necessary. You can sew or hem the ends of the headband over the elastic band.

Yes, a pony-tail band is round. However, if you pull from two sides it can form two long sides, and it's around those that the ends of the knitted or crocheted head-band are attached - by whatever means.

While the _idea_ of an elastic part in the head-band is attractive, I've had no luck in making any that actually stay on the head. Maybe I have a strangely shaped skull?


----------



## yellowrose741 (Mar 3, 2011)

CHECK



Jessica-Jean said:


> Crochet isn't necessary. You can sew or hem the ends of the headband over the elastic band.
> 
> Yes, a pony-tail band is round. However, if you pull from two sides it can form two long sides, and it's around those that the ends of the knitted or crocheted head-band are attached - by whatever means.
> 
> While the _idea_ of an elastic part in the head-band is attractive, I've had no luck in making any that actually stay on the head. Maybe I have a strangely shaped skull?


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

I always had issues in the "olden days" keeping those stretch headbands you could buy, to stay on after a while.
I like this idea, and plan on trying it. I have never knitted or crocheted a head band, it will be my first time
Thanks Jessica-Jean, I will try to make one. It is good to know my skull might not be the only odd shaped one.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

jdh said:


> Can someone show how to use the band at the base of the item? I don't understand how you would connect it to the headband, but know that this would be much easier than trying to make a headband to fit.
> Plus, I wondered about the headband stretching out after wearing for while.
> Any help or points in the right direction to some instructions on using a band at the ends.


Here is how I used the pony tail band. I simply folded the bind off end and the cast on end around the pt band towards the inside. Then I did a quick whip stitch to hold the bound edges around the pt band and there you have it. It even provides an opening for a ponytail if the wearer so wanted.


----------



## Nannyshirl (May 11, 2013)

Knit my first headband with some leftover yarn last evening and took time to look up and learn the provisional cast on technique and grafting (joining the two edges) with Kitchener stitch - the result was amazingly prerfect! Pick up a tutorial from you tube and watch it over and over until you get it. Well worth the time invested, you won't go back to any other way!


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

Talk about a picture being worth a thousand words. I kept reading but could not understand about the stretch band. Thanks "novice knitter" (novice? I don't think so!). Go Packers!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> Here is how I used the pony tail band. I simply folded the bind off end and the cast on end around the pt band towards the inside. Then I did a quick whip stitch to hold the bound edges around the pt band and there you have it. It even provides an opening for a ponytail if the wearer so wanted.


Awesome! Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

What a great idea, thanks for sharing.


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

Y'all are so clever!!! Thanks for a great idea...just before Christmas, too. Awesome  Lynn


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

alwaysforyou said:


> Y'all are so clever!!! Thanks for a great idea...just before Christmas, too. Awesome  Lynn


Just what I was thinking.
Thanks,


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

GD will have some surprise stocking fillers :lol: :lol: Putting the ponytail through the band will certainly stop it slipping off. Hey, JJ how about substituting a 4" nail for a pony tail???Only joking,honest :twisted: :twisted: Lindseymary


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

lindseymary said:


> GD will have some surprise stocking fillers :lol: :lol: Putting the ponytail through the band will certainly stop it slipping off. Hey, JJ how about substituting a 4" nail for a pony tail???Only joking,honest :twisted: :twisted: Lindseymary


Actually, were I to put my hair into a pony-tail, it would be about the _diameter_ of a 4-inch nail! I'm foolish to keep my hair long enough for a pony-tail when it's as fine and thin as it is, but there it is.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> Here is how I used the pony tail band. I simply folded the bind off end and the cast on end around the pt band towards the inside. Then I did a quick whip stitch to hold the bound edges around the pt band and there you have it. It even provides an opening for a ponytail if the wearer so wanted.


Thank You, knovice knitter, I hope you aren't disappointed with me that I gave away your idea. I know you sew your ends to the band. I decided to crochet the ends to the band. I thought the headband turn out really well. Right now my headband is in the mail. I want to make another one for myself.

Thank You for posting a picture to give a more visual look!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

The pony tail holder in there looks very nice.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh, not at all, Ann. As I said to you, someone posted this idea a long time ago here, but no picture, so I just winged it. I could tell some of the responders were having difficulty picturing what we did with our headbands, so I thought I'd post the photo to take all the mystery away. I am sure your receiver will love your band. Your yarn was so pretty and soft. I think, when the holidays are behind me, I'll whip one up for myself too.


grandmann said:


> Thank You, knovice knitter, I hope you aren't disappointed with me that I gave away your idea. I know you sew your ends to the band. I decided to crochet the ends to the band. I thought the headband turn out really well. Right now my headband is in the mail. I want to make another one for myself.
> 
> Thank You for posting a picture to give a more visual look!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Instead of a three needle bind off, I like to do kitchener stitch on headbands, or hats that begin by making a headband and continue with picking up stitches to make the crown. The kitchener stitch will be invisible if you do it well.


----------



## mtnchild (Aug 23, 2011)

I also use the pony tail idea whn sewing head bans . . . works wonders. Yvette


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the pic.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> Here is how I used the pony tail band. I simply folded the bind off end and the cast on end around the pt band towards the inside. Then I did a quick whip stitch to hold the bound edges around the pt band and there you have it. It even provides an opening for a ponytail if the wearer so wanted.


Very nice. Thnx.


----------



## Kathiekleinsmith (Jan 5, 2014)

I like this idea instead of buttons, thank u.


----------

